# Fried Turkey Rub



## lowcountrygamecock (Aug 15, 2009)

Anybody have a good rub for fried turkey?  A local guy here in my home town makes and sells a rub at some of the hardware stores that's awesome but I want to make my own.  I have no idea how to tell what's in his rub so I'm starting here.

Thanks


----------



## bassman (Aug 15, 2009)

This is the commercial rub that I have used for years.  I don't know the recipe, but a shaker of this lasts a long time.  Hope this helps.



http://www.cajuninjector.com/cajun-i...jun-shake.html


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 15, 2009)

There are a bunch of rub recipes in the pages you wer're in. But there are some like shooter Ricks snake bite thats really good.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...er.php?u=21092
Try that one or just make one up. I it do all the time. Just grab a bunch of spices you like and mix em up and rub it all over the big bird.


----------

